# DW Review- EZ Car Care Gloss Boss



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW EZ Car Care Gloss Boss Review*

This week another new product from EZ Car Care to try, as some of you might be aware EZ Car Care are a new brand on the block but are building a reputation for good quality Car care products at a affordable price. For more information on EZ Car Care have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

So QD's or detailing sprays or whatever you want to call them have become a staple in many of our bags, they are really handy for just adding a bit of gloss to finish the wash. We are really lucky to have alot of really good products in this category at the moment so lets see how Gloss Boss stacks up :thumb:

*The Product:*

The product is presented in a good quality PET bottle (this particular one was the 500ml size and other sizes are available) and the label has the usual EZ branding on it with all the required information.

The actual liquid is a bright reddy orange colour and smells pleasantly of bubble gum.

*EZ Car Care Say:*

*Gloss Boss is EZ Car Cares quick detailer. If your paint is ever lacking gloss, simply spritz the panel with gloss boss and buff for a wet look gloss finish. Hydrophobic polymers create a protective barrier combining with any existing LSPs.

Gloss Boss has added wetting agents and polymers that will boost the glossiness for a perfect reflective finish.

Gloss Boss can be used to remove dust and fingerprints from your vehicle before an event, or provide those finishing touches before delivering it to a client; Gloss Boss provides a beautiful finish to any detailing process.

For outstanding results, apply gloss boss directly to the bodywork a panel at a time after your vehicle has been washed, the wipe away using a plush mircrofibre cloth for a high gloss, silky smooth, professional finish.

Perfect for showroom cars!*

So that sums up a QD spray :thumb:

*The Method:*

QD's or detailing sprays can carry out 3 main functions... Drying aid, cleaner and gloss enhancer. For the purposes of this test i am just going to test the gloss enhancing properties of Gloss Boss.

Todays work was a quick maintenance wash on the old X Trail, the weather was nice and sunny although a bit cold, Mrs P was at work so I wasn't going to waste a couple of hours 

It had been a week since its last wash so wasn't looking too bad but needed a freshen up.



The car was given a bit of snow foam treatment and a 2 bucket wash and was left looking clean.



The car was then dried and was ready for a touch of gloss :thumb:



Starting with the bonnet a couple of squirts were applied to the panel which was getting a bit warm in the sunshine now then spread around using one of the EZ Car Care MF buffing towels. 1/2 the bonnet was completed this way but i have to say it looked a bit smeary so i flipped the towel onto its 'dry' side and buffed again and hey presto the smears were gone :thumb:



Going round the rest of the car using the same method, spray, spread then buff worked really well and you could start to see improved gloss on the panels and an increased amount of slickness to the touch.

The Fax Chrome trims were given the same treatment (this is a real good test of the non smear formula) and using the same method they came up sparkling.



The entire car was finished in about 15 minutes and i think it looked really glossy and certainly felt extra slick and in final inspection there were no latent smears.



Gotta say i was pretty chuffed :thumb:

*Price:*

£8.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/polishing/detailing-sprays/gloss-boss-quick-detailing-spray-500ml.html

Valuewise this is a really good price for 500ml of decent quality QD spray and as you will see by the picture at the end very little product was used on the entire car so a 500ml bottle should last along time.

*Would I use it again?:*

Had you asked me that when i 1st applied it i probably would had said no but after a slight technique adjustment I have got to say yes :thumb:

*Conclusion:*

EZ Car Care Gloss Boss is a highly capable gloss enhancing QD spray, it smells great, goes on easy and doesn't smear using the right technique. Gloss Boss leaves a lovely glossy finish which really leaves the panels slick to touch whilst adding some protection and as you can see very little is needed so it works out to be really good value for money.



If you are in the market for a new QD spray and don't want to spend a fortune EZ Car Care Gloss Boss ticks all the boxes :thumb:

*Thanks for reading :thumb:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

